# New smoker leaks around lid - can i fix it?



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Call them and ask for a UPS Call Tag to return it at their expense. Exchange it for another one or ask for a refund.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Keep using it. It will stop once the kreosote builds up.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> It will stop once the creosote builds up.


Oh yea...they are "self sealing"


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

*J B Weld*


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

DirtyTurtle said:


> Any ideas?


Yep; use some cedar chips, pine needles, or just use it a few times. One of the hardest things (well, most frequent frustrations) for new beeks is keeping the smoker burning, so pack up a couple and work on your smoker mojo. 

All too soon you'll be taking the torch to it so you can open it without a jaws-of-life


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

....or end up knocking the handle off with your hive tool trying to get it open


----------



## DirtyTurtle (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, folks. 

I've had it lit twice while I await my girls. I haven't had any trouble lighting or keeping it lit (I used to forge metal with coal - eerily similar lighting techniques).

I'm not sure I want to go the JB weld route, and it is leaking from quite a gap between the lid and can rim so I don't know that creosote will seal that. Seems like a new piece of equipment ought to have better fit than this.

I'll call Kelley on Monday to see what they say.


----------

